# Ducks and chickens - fireworks. Help please



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

My ducks and chickens are totally freaking out cos of the fireworks. I locked them in their house and just after i did the people next door started setting off fireworks. I went to check the ducks again and the full fricking house was full with smoke! So i had no choice but to open the door. 

But now the ducks and chickens can come out of their house and i'm scared of the fireworks/sparks hitting the poor things!

As i walked back in the door i heard: 'S**t! It's fallen over! F**k!'

I have no clue what to do to comfort the birds :/. I can't lock them in the house because of the damn smoke. grrr. Will they be ok? I mean they wont have a heart attack or anything?


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Smoke is now covering our garden :devil: SO annoyed and worried! :2wallbang:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Get some cardboard boxes and get them indoors.

Smoke will damage lungs quickly in birds. Best thing is to get them settled in comfy boxes and in a quiet dark room.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

My chickens are in the lounge with my OH and the dogs - they are watching some awful music channel rather loudly but everyone seems happy 
Except me because as soon as I moved to get a drink - Flurry one of the hens stole my seat!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Get some cardboard boxes and get them indoors.
> 
> Smoke will damage lungs quickly in birds. Best thing is to get them settled in comfy boxes and in a quiet dark room.


 
agree with pimperella ether that or get a radio out with them but please watch if thee out and the doors open due to foxes


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

